# Jumpsuit v Torusers and Shirt



## MkVity (Jan 13, 2015)

So what are you are thoughts. I think Shirt and Trousers(Pants) are great for the day and jumpsuits at night if you on 24's you can slip on and away you go? I love shirt and trousers but like to dress properly when wearing them and not rush(yep anal I know but hey). Not sure if there is similar thread in the archives or not? Also what are your experiences on clothing issue with departments or agencies please?

Mark

Ps can a mod please Edit title as I spelt trousers incorrectly thank you!


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 13, 2015)

I sleep in my uniform, I can only think of 1 person I've worked with who doesn't.  With cat naps here & there, changing into PJs or just dropping trou to sleep a little seems silly.

But, given the chance to wear a jumpsuit while working in an ambulance would be cool in a 70s sort of way.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2015)

Overnight we don't have to wear our button up uniform shirts, just our t-shirts. So for 24hr shifts I'll unzip my boots, and drop my trousers around them like turnout gear... when that 2 am call inevitably comes in, just slide my feet into the boots and pull up my trousers and head down to the rig where I can zip up my boots while looking at the map (hopefully not TMI lol)

They keep saying they're going to issue us a pair of brush pants that we can wear for overnight calls or throw on over our workout shorts if we get a call while working out at the start of shift (we already have the brush coats we wear with a reflective vest for things like  traffic collisions).


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Overnight we don't have to wear our button up uniform shirts, just our t-shirts. So for 24hr shifts I'll unzip my boots, and drop my trousers around them like turnout gear... when that 2 am call inevitably comes in, just slide my feet into the boots and pull up my trousers and head down to the rig where I can zip up my boots while looking at the map (hopefully not TMI lol)
> 
> They keep saying they're going to issue us a pair of brush pants that we can wear for overnight calls or throw on over our workout shorts if we get a call while working out at the start of shift (we already have the brush coats we wear with a reflective vest for things like  traffic collisions).


 
Woah woah, looking at a map?

I do the same thing with the whole acting like our pants and boots are turnout gear at my slow station. My busy station I will just sleep in uniform and take a couple things out of my pockets for comfort. Luckily our shirts are just polos, with no patches. So theyre comfortable to sleep in.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Wait... Yall get to sleep on your 24s? Lately I haven't even been putting my bedding out


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 14, 2015)

For most of my career, I slept on the bottom of a bunk bed in a pair of athletic shorts and whatever T-shirt I was wearing under my flight suit that day. Tones come over, I hop out of bed, drop the shorts, pull the flight suit on, pull my boots on. 60 seconds max, then out to the tarmac, which the pilot always beat me to. I still don't know how they _always_ did that. But I digress.

Before that, I worked at an EMS agency where we didn't have bunks but did have couches. I simply slept on the couch in the black BDU pants and white button up shirts that our uniform consisted of. Didn't look the best when I took a call at night, but whatever.....if it's a legit call, no one cares much that your shirt is wrinkled (we only did 911). In the winter we'd wear job shirts or a jacket so it didn't matter then.

As a "uniform option" we had these ugly blue jumpsuits that we could wear, as long as both crew members wore them (we had to pay for them ourselves). They didn't look as bad after sleeping in them as the white dress shirts did, but they were uglier overall so it was a wash.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 14, 2015)

error


----------



## wian102 (May 20, 2016)

Well first of i love jump suits, they look very professional and is Quite nice to work in.

except when you need to take a number 2, you have to unzip the suit, and working in some discussing places (south African state hospitals) you must keep the suit up so it doesn't touch the floor.

Or

its the winter and you have your nice warm jacket on, and you have to take a number 2 again, now you have to take off your jacket and unzip the suit, now your left freezing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2016)

Sussex County wears jump, err, _flight_ suits as the daily uniform. I always thought that they looked pretty good, and even someone who looks like a busted can of biscuits was able to hide it pretty well in a zip up flight suit. 

My current service drank the 5.11 koolaid and now everything we wear; pants, polos, jobshirts ... Right down to the navy printed T shirts, is 5.11. I really dislike the pants and miss my SCEMS onsie.


----------



## Bullets (May 23, 2016)

I like shirt and pants for days, nights either a tshirt and pants or t shirt and gym shorts with bunker pants. I keep a jumpsuit ive modified with velcro in my car so if i get stuck over at a job or called in or whatever i can throw the jumpsuit on and patch it up real quick. 

But i really want what those European guys, mainly in like Poland, Slovakia and Czech wear, if i could ever find a source in the US for those red pants and jacket my boss would switch us tomorrow.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2016)

We wear pants or shorts and service polos every day on shift. I miss my flight suit from when I flew, though.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 23, 2016)

While I currently wear scrubs to work... when I did work in the field, I usually wore a shirt/pants combo. This looked far better than the jumpsuits we could also wear but they had the slight downside of taking a bit longer to put on than the jumpsuits. Any time I worked during the day (7A-6P) I wore the 2-piece. At night (any time after we got back to quarters after 6P) I would change into the jumpsuit. I'd sleep in my t-shirt and basketball shorts and just step into my boots, pull the jumpsuit up, zip up and off I go. I could zip up the boots in the truck... I could go from wake up to engine start in about 40 seconds and rolling about 3 seconds after that. 

While the jumpsuits never did quite look _good_ on anyone, at least they were very convenient when needed.


----------

